# Fritura en los parlantes minicomponente SONY



## Neodymio (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola!
Es la primera vez que paso pro esta parte del foro, es que ya no se qué hacer con mi equipo.
Para empezar tengo un minicomponente Sony FH E6X el cual tengo hace bastantes años.

Tuve un par de problemas hace un tiempo con la cassettera, lo mandé a un service y me lo arreglaron.

Ahora tengo el problema de que en los 2 parlantes y especialmente el de la derecha, me hacen el ruido a fritura. Al subir el volumen en vacío me sube este ruido como es logico y ya es muy molesto. El del service no me lo pudo reparar pero no se si es que no pudo o le cambio un par de boludeces y me lo devolvio.

Alguien sabe de qué depende este ruido y si es reparable?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 12, 2011)

Agrego que la fritura no se va cuando paso musica, se sigue escuchando atrás de los sonidos


----------



## Martin197310 (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola Amigo. Tengo el mismo equipo y me parece un muy  buen equipo. Me aparecio tambien el problema molesto de la fritura. El problema es en el contacto de la cinta que va de la placa al display. proba deconectarlo y limpiarlo para voverlo a conectar. a mi m e dió resultado.
Que sonido incomparable que tiene!!!


----------



## Neodymio (Sep 18, 2011)

Martin197310 dijo:


> Hola Amigo. Tengo el mismo equipo y me parece un muy  buen equipo. Me aparecio tambien el problema molesto de la fritura. El problema es en el contacto de la cinta que va de la placa al display. proba deconectarlo y limpiarlo para voverlo a conectar. a mi m e dió resultado.
> Que sonido incomparable que tiene!!!



Hola, recien ahora veo el mensaje. A qué llamás cinta?
Gracias por el dato!


----------



## matijuarez (Sep 19, 2011)

Detecta primero si es problema del parlante o del equipo(invirtiendo los parlantes de canales,probando otros parlantes,probando cada canal por separado)si el problema no son los parlantes fijate si el ruido te lo hace siempre o cuando le ingresas la señal de distintas partes(desde cd,desde cassete,desde aux-in,desde radio)si el ruido te lo hace siempre yo veria la señal antes de amplificarla en la etapa de potencia con un osciloscopio y tambien veria despues de esta,para ver si lo que te esta metiendo ese ruido es el circuito ampificador.
Si tenes oportunidad subi algun video,ya qe es medio dificil identificar los ruidos solo describiendolos con palabras u honomatopeyas,saludos y suerte con el equipo


----------



## Martin197310 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hola Neodymio: Si destapás el equipo la parte de radio vas a ver que hay una cinta gris que en un conductor múltiple chato (similar al que se ve frecuentemente en las impresoras) que conecta la placa con la parte del display. desconectala y limpiala luego volve a conectarla. SUerte.


----------

